# SWF MA-6 is it good machine for the beginning?



## michalstrnad (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm a newbie to machine embroidery. I would like to offer to my customers embroidery - personalized t-shirts, caps etc. Not big quantity of one design, but every customer=one design.
I am thinking about SWF MA-6. I got good offer from the local seller.
Is it good machine for the beginning?
thanks
Michal


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Are they going to train you on how to use the machine? If you've never used one of these, the learning curve is pretty steep initially...

We used Brother PR600's for 3 years before we bought our SWF so we 'thought' we knew what we were doing... 3 hoop strikes later and a new reciprocator, we had someone come in and teach us the right way to use the machine. That made all the difference or our SWF would probably have been out on top of the garbage can... If you understand how they work, they are great machines. If you don't understand how they work, you are in for a world of confusion and frustration.... and this applies to any commercial embroidery machine, not just the SWF....


----------

